# Main > General Discussion >  Change size map

## isais007

I'm new here and unfortunately I don't know how to attach files but I got some custom-made maps made but the files are very big and whenever I try to get them put on a poster for printing on Walmart.com they are too big and won't fit. does anybody know how I can make them smaller so they can fit?

----------


## Kellerica

When you say custom-made maps and files, what do you mean exactly? What format are these files, how have the maps been made? When you say they are too big for printing, I'd assume the issue is not the size of the file but the image's dimension's, which are two separate things (even if somewhat related, as larger dimesions do tend to mean larger file size too). If I'm correct, you could use an image editing program such as Photoshop, Affinity Photo, Gimp (which is free) etc. to re-size them, but generally speaking I can't ever recommend taking a large picture and downsizing it. If it's made to be a large map, it most likely won't look that good if you print it out in a size so small that you can't see the details anymore.

But it's a bit difficult saying anything, as I'm not really sure we are even speaking of the same thing. If you could elaborate a bit on what the problem is exactly, it would be easier to see if we can help  :Smile: 

Oh, and welcome to the Guild, by the way!

----------


## isais007

Ok let me get that info they are digital maps I'll get the size of them once I get home but I do know that one is jpeg 119MB and when I tried to upload to another site called Snapfish it said they have 25MB limit

----------

